# Quick and Dirty comparison: Magic Lantern RAW video vs Canon ALL-I 1080p



## LOALTD (May 17, 2013)

I made this yesterday with some boring video I shot on my walk to breakfast.

I don't really do video much so please be gentle:
Private Video on Vimeo

password is: "canonsucks"*


You can download the original file if you really want to pixel-peep! I hope to shoot some more interesting subjects this weekend. No more comparisons though, not wasting my time on stock Canon video anymore!

*calm down internet, it's a joke


----------



## Mantanuska (May 18, 2013)

Did you do any processing to the DNG files ? it would be nice if they had the same WB/saturation for comparison since ive been hearing some talk saying that the RAW video is sharper than what comes standard with the camera


----------



## LOALTD (May 18, 2013)

I did about 5 seconds of processing on the dng’s, and so did LR since it’s impossible to not process a raw file? Also, what is the point of shooting raw if you’re not going to process it?

There are plenty of comparisons much better than mine that are much more “calibrated”. 

I thought about the white balance, but I couldn’t get the .dng’s to look like the the out-of-camera video…so I just corrected the white balance how I would a still.

If you try to correct the white balance on the Canon ALL-I it falls apart pretty quickly.


----------



## LOALTD (May 18, 2013)

I adjusted:
Black point
White balance
High lights
Exposure

I did not adjust:
Vibrance
Saturation
Sharpness
Clarity
etc


----------



## Axilrod (May 23, 2013)

I can't see the vid now, but I don't think it's necessary to do a comparison between these two, the raw is crushing it.


----------



## LOALTD (May 24, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> I can't see the vid now, but I don't think it's necessary to do a comparison between these two, the raw is crushing it.



Agreed! Here is a video I made using it from last weekend. The last three shots are just plain 'ol Canon ALL-I...I was out of space on my only 1000X card by then and to switch to my 400X 

https://vimeo.com/66866250


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 25, 2013)

Obviously the RAW is doing vastly better, but did you do any color grading on the ALL-I at all? That might help it look a bit better, although from what I understand it might take a bit longer than doing a quick import into Lightroom, tweak settings then sync across all frames and export.


----------

